# Washington trek



## RJ (Oct 12, 2001)

With spring just around the corner (just kidding) my thoughts have once again returned to backpacking. After a long hiatus, I finally resumed backpacking this past spring and summer. The trips were nothing to strenuous, just one overnighter along the Franconia Ridge and the other a trip to the Bonds. For the past 15 years I've kicked myself that I quit backpacking (a myriad of reasons) before I could accomplice a modified Bataan Death March. 


Now that I have resumed my overnight adventures, and regrettable father time is nipping at my butt, I feel that I don't have that may years left where I would feel comfortable doing this trek. My original intension was to walk from Thornton (starting just west of the Sandwich notch road) to Mt Washington. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a straight shot through the Sandwich wilderness that would get me to the Kancamagus highway without spending one or two nights in the Sandwich region needlessly.


I've therefore decided that my best bet would be to start from Waterville Valley and take the Greeley pond trail to the Kancamagus. My route would then be the following: 
1. Cross the Kancamagus and follow the Hancock trail.
2. Take the Cedar brook trail and camp the first night. 
3. Take the Wilderness trail to the Thoreau trail to the Ethan brook trail and camp for the second night. 
4. Take Willey trail to the A-Z trail.
5. Take the Crawford path and camp at Nauman for the third night.
6.  Follow the Crawford path to Mt Washington.


I'm sure there are a few other ways to get from WV to Washington, but this seems to be the shortest route. I don't plan to do this trek until June 2002, so I have some time to plan. Has anyone done this trek before and if so, do you have any suggestions, other than take up bowling instead?


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 16, 2001)

Answer has not changed much from when you posted on HJ.  Did note reading your route a 2nd time that you are planning on going over Willey Range up Willey, across Field to A-Z Trail.  (or down Avalon which unless doing Tom or trailbagging would make more sense IMO)

Either way, other warning on snow would be rotting snow high up on Willey.  Ladders & steps are in pretty rough shape below Willey Summit & if snow still up there, with a full pack that could be ugly.  (I thought ladder was in rough shape with slush back when I first did trail 11/1/97, summer 2001 I was back there & it's worse.  Summer hikers apparently have bushwhacked into the woods in places to avoid the worst ladders. 

Good luck


----------



## RJ (Oct 17, 2001)

I was going to take Avalon rather than head to Tom since I've already climbed it. However, upon further refection, I might alter my trek to avoid most of the Willey Range all-together. After staying at the Ethan Pond campsite, I could head south rather than north along the Willey Range Trail and cross 302 and pick up the Webster Cliff Trail. That way I can avoid the ladders on Willey and cross 302 quicker. Although I have climbed both Webster and Jackson, I've never hiked alone the Webster Cliff Trail that far south. Is this section more treacherous in snow than the Willey Range? If so, would it be best to stick to my original plan?


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 18, 2001)

I have not done that stretch of the Webster Cliff yet.  In checking with the WMG, the steepest & likely the trickiest terrain is below & around 3100 feet.  In June, in most Springs that I've been out the snow line has een around 3500 feet or a little higher.  In 1997 was maybe a little lower as Spring had more snow including over 6' that fell in May on Washington.

In normal seasaons, I'd say the Webster Cliff option would be a better option & it supposedly offers some great views too.


----------



## RJ (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks. As I get closer to June, I should have a better idea as to the snow conditions. I might even do a "reconn" of the Webster Cliff Trail the weekend before my trip so I will know first-hand what I am up against.


----------

